# Screen Flickering



## Nocley (Oct 9, 2011)

So my dad's Nexus 10 arrived today, and while setting it up, he's having an issue with constant screen flickering. Every 5-10 seconds the screen flickers 2-3 times. I'm wondering whether or not this is a widespread issue with the device, if anyone else has gotten one in yet. I'm getting a video uploaded to show what happens, and if anyone knows a software fix for it.

Video:


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

I don't have that issue and everyone I know doesn't have that problem. Sounds like you got the one bad one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

same here I do not have that issue


----------



## Bschrib (Jul 31, 2011)

I've seen an occasional flicker on mine too, but it's not nearly that frequent -- the Nexus 7 had that issue for me too, but it went away after I got an update. Although if it's that frequent I'd just RMA it..


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Bschrib said:


> I've seen an occasional flicker on mine too, but it's not nearly that frequent -- the Nexus 7 had that issue for me too, but it went away after I got an update. Although if it's that frequent I'd just RMA it..


^ This. Screw spending $400-$500 for a device that flickers. Get a new one.


----------



## shanerbaner82 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not having that issue. However, my tablet keeps locking up on me and rebooting. Anyone having that issue? 5 times in 24 hours or so.


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

shanerbaner82 said:


> I'm not having that issue. However, my tablet keeps locking up on me and rebooting. Anyone having that issue? 5 times in 24 hours or so.


Haven't heard anyone with that issue, you might have a bad one, bad ram or something

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

I had it pretty bad before the ota, and only once since.
I can reproduce it whenever I use WiFi Analyzer on the curve graph though. Every single time.

[sent from my nexus 10]


----------



## MykalDre (Dec 9, 2012)

I noticed some flickering and reboots with the stock ROM. Craig's aosp+ seems to have fixed them for the most part. seems/at least for me/ to be a problem with the ROM and not the device. But nobodys is exactly the same. Try custom ROMs and if that don't work for ya lock her back up and ship her back.

Sent from my Stoned Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------

